# 2 car family - insurance query



## Daddy (31 May 2007)

My wife drives the big family MPV and is the main driver and the insurance is in her name with me as a named driver. ok.

I had a car (now crashed) which was insured in my name and I was the main driver with my wife named on the policy.

I now need to get a second car after the crash but would like my wife to drive this most of the time.   Can I just go ahead and insure the car in my name with my wife named on the policy ?

I would be taking the MPV most of the time and am currently only a named driver on my wife's policy.

Is this acceptable to do or how should I proceed for the cheapest cover ?


----------



## Ravima (31 May 2007)

as far as I can see, the best way to go is for you to insure in your own name with your insurers with wife as named driver. Don't try to 'outsmart' insurers or you could end up burnt.


----------



## ailbhe (1 Jun 2007)

Do a permanant substitution to your wifes policy for the non MPV as she will be driving it.
Then insure the MPV in your name. Should be much of a muchness in terms of price unless the non MPV is a micra and the MPV is a 2000cc.
Even if it costs more it'll be worth it for peace of mind.
As Ravima says you don't want to get burned if it comes to making a claim.


----------



## briancbyrne (25 Jul 2007)

if at all possible - put your wife as the policy holder on whichever is the higher CC engine and have her driving it - and yourself on the otherone

both this and the other responses have assumed that you lost some or all of your NCB due to the accident - if this isint the case simply insure your wife on what ever car she'll be driving and vice versa

Remember to add both of you on both policies as then you'll qualify for the insured and spouse discount...also tell the insurers of both vehicles that you have another car in the household - this should also drive down the premium


----------



## briancbyrne (25 Jul 2007)

...I forgot to add...if its a case that you have lost some NCB then check with the insurer of the MPV if they will add a vehicle to the current policy...may work out cheaper


----------



## ailbhe (26 Jul 2007)

briancbyrne said:


> if at all possible - put your wife as the policy holder on whichever is the higher CC engine and have her driving it - and yourself on the otherone



Brian the OP has stated that his wife will be driving the smaller car and he will be driving the MPV. Therefore he needs to insure the MPV and she the other car regardless of which is the higher cc.


----------



## briancbyrne (27 Jul 2007)

ailbhe said:


> Brian the OP has stated that his wife will be driving the smaller car and he will be driving the MPV. Therefore he needs to insure the MPV and she the other car regardless of which is the higher cc.


 
if you read the rest of the paragraph.....

*if at all possible* - put your wife as the policy holder on whichever is the higher CC engine and *have her driving it* - and yourself on the otherone

simply trying to get the cheapest premium for him


----------

